# Sigelei 100w Box Mod



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

Hi Guys,

Any suppliers have stock of the Sigelei 100w box mod or an ETA please?


----------



## Al3x (21/10/14)

@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (21/10/14)

Thanks @Al3x 

@Gambit
Friday or Next week at some stage mate. Email me on hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

Awesome. Will do. Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (21/10/14)

yo, from your signature I see that you are only vaping for less than a month and you are ready to move onto a 100w mod 
I would say that 100w is 3x the power that you need. I'm not an expert vaper, only going +- 3 months and my 50w is twice as much as I need. What are you currently using. 

I am in no way trying to get off on the wrong foot, just curious to know why do you need so much power so early in the game.


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> yo, from your signature I see that you are only vaping for less than a month and you are ready to move onto a 100w mod
> I would say that 100w is 3x the power that you need. I'm not an expert vaper, only going +- 3 months and my 50w is twice as much as I need. What are you currently using.
> 
> I am in no way trying to get off on the wrong foot, just curious to know why do you need so much power so early in the game.




Hey dude, yeah I agree. 50W is probably double what I need at this stage too. I've watched a ton videos and reviews though and looked at pricing for the 20-50w mods like the Smok bec, mvp, istick, cloupor, provari etc. Maybe this is the wrong choice and I would appreciate any advice or suggestions for alternative devices if you think there's something that would better suited for what I'm looking for, I am really new to this. 

I'm currently using a nautilus mini on a itaste clk 1280 and it's awesome but I really want to try the rta/ rda thing now. I've watched a ton of coil videos and am ready to give it a bash 

My reasoning for choosing the sigelei 100w is as follows:

1. Value for money it seems to be a really good choice.
2. Longevity. Not planning on doing any sub ohming at this stage, but if I decide to give it a try in a couple months time, I'll be able to without having to purchase another device. I don't have to use it at high wattage, but nice to have the option.
3. I've seen nothing but good reviews.
4. I was comparing it with the cloupor and the smok bec which are in a similar price range and I just like the look of it better.
5. I need something with better battery life. Pretty much chain vaping all day and I'm charging my itaste clk 1280 like 3 times a day, half the time I'm tethered to the wall vaping while it's charging lol.

I'm so tempted to go with a reo as I've seen everyone raving about them, but I just like the idea of a vv/ vw device first so I can learn to do the different coil builds and experiment a bit to find my sweet spot.

I'm open to suggestions though, so please feel free to chime in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (21/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any suppliers have stock of the Sigelei 100w box mod or an ETA please?



I have a Sigelei 100W and even tho I love it, let me tell you it really is overkill.

I hardly ever go higher than 45W, so any 50W mod will be more than enough. At 50W you'll get a very warm vape. Unless you like extremely hot vapes, then I wouldn't recommend going higher than a 50W.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Hey dude, yeah I agree. 50W is probably double what I need at this stage too. I've watched a ton videos and reviews though and looked at pricing for the 20-50w mods like the Smok bec, mvp, istick, cloupor, provari etc. Maybe this is the wrong choice and I would appreciate any advice or suggestions for alternative devices if you think there's something that would better suited for what I'm looking for, I am really new to this.
> 
> I'm currently using a nautilus mini on a itaste clk 1280 and it's awesome but I really want to try the rta/ rda thing now. I've watched a ton of coil videos and am ready to give it a bash
> 
> ...


It seems like you know what you want and why you want it, if something particular is calling out to you then IMO that's the one to go for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Smoke187 (21/10/14)

awesome reasoning for the mod.
The dual battery in the 100w is awesome, and will definitely last more than a day if you keep it over 1 ohm.
I use a magma on my 50w and running a 0.9 ohm build between 10-15w for most part of the day, but I jump to around 20w depending on my mood. with that setting I run for a complete day and g through 3-5ml juice for the day. At the same time I also have a mech on hand to keep me going. 

In all honesty, the only thing that draws me towards the 100w is he dual battery for pro-longed vaping without having to charge up as often, but the down fault with the 100w vs the 50w is that the 100w doesnt have a charging port, so you have to remove the batteries and charge them each time, whereas wit the 50w, you can charge when you are sitting in front of your PC or on the road. 

I personally havent had the pleasure of using a REO, but from the feedback on the Device, if you can afford it and manage to get hold of 1, then REO is the way to go. 

I just hope you get the right mod which suits your needs at its best, but remember higher powered isnt always the best choice and not always best value for money. I am extremley happy with the 50w that I got from @Sir Vape and would recommend it, the only flaw with the 50w is the 1mm over hang with a 22mm atty, but for the size and power rating and battery life, I am extremley happy with the device, even though I only use less than quarter of the power

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

That's the thing though, really not sure what I like yet. There's no drawback to having extra watts is there?


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Thanks [USERipv 725]@Al3x[/USER]
> 
> @Gambit
> Friday or Next week at some stage mate. Email me on hugo@sirvape.co.za


Hi there,
I have been waiting for stock to arrive for an Ipv v2, but at this stage i have an interest in the sigelei 100w .
Wich ever arrives first will probably be the deciding factor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> awesome reasoning for the mod.
> The dual battery in the 100w is awesome, and will definitely last more than a day if you keep it over 1 ohm.
> I use a magma on my 50w and running a 0.9 ohm build between 10-15w for most part of the day, but I jump to around 20w depending on my mood. with that setting I run for a complete day and g through 3-5ml juice for the day. At the same time I also have a mech on hand to keep me going.
> 
> ...



Great advice thanks man. That's very useful. I saw that it didn't have a charger and was planning to buy a bunch of extra batteries, I didn't realise that the 50w did though. Not on the road much though, and will probably still use my nautilus and clk for the car.


----------



## Smoke187 (21/10/14)

Gambit said:


> That's the thing though, really not sure what I like yet. There's no drawback to having extra watts is there?



There isnt really any draw back from having the extra power, the only thing is that you wont utilize most of the power, unless you do some serious vaping and aiming for a turbo charged silver...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> There isnt really any draw back from having the extra power, the only thing is that you wont utilize most of the power, unless you do some serious vaping and aiming for a turbo charged silver...lol


Cool I'm happy with the 100w then. Even if it's just for the battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

The eLeaf iStick 20w is worth looking at to replace the CLK, it small, has the power to comfortably push a nautilus mini and the battery lasts longer, did I mention it's small?

The ZNA 50w is also a pretty awesome looking device, loads of power, should be fairly "future proof" but only runs on a single 18650, should be good for a days worth of vaping though.

Other high powered alternatives to the sigelei are the Cloupor T6 (26650), T8 (dual 18650) and the Gi2 (dual 18650)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (21/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Cool I'm happy with the 100w then. Even if it's just for the battery life.



Yes, that is a plus I forgot to mention and that is one of the main reasons I haven't sold mine yet. I love vaping on my Reo the whole day and use the box mod now and then to clean the palate a little. The battery life is awesome.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

K_klops said:


> Hi there,
> I have been waiting for stock to arrive for an Ipv v2, but at this stage i have an interest in the sigelei 100w .
> Wich ever arrives first will probably be the deciding factor.


Sadly, the IPV2 has been discontinued, they are no more. They are being replaced by the Ipv2s 60w

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/va...hat-ruled-them-all-at-least-for-a-while.6209/


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Sigelei has a good reputation. Found this review (http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2gj49q/sigelei_100w_box_mod_review/)

_I got my Sigelei 100W Box Mod from Eciggity on Friday and have been using it all weekend. I saw where someone else had posted a review, but it never hurts to have more viewpoints.

The battery life is amazing on this thing. I've mostly been using it with my Kayfun clone at 12W, but I have tried it with a dripper on 30 and 40W for a short period of time. I have 2 VTC5s in it. It stays at 100% for hours, then drops at a much speedier rate as expected, but this still gives me enough power for the full day easy.

I'm not a huge fan of the adjustable copper pin. I've had to adjust it a few times. I'm used to floating pins like in my old VTR. Everything went in and fired no problem, but this isn't quite like that. I understand it can be very beneficial for getting things to sit flush but it can be a minor problem at times.

The screen is perfect. I can see all the information all at once (Watts, Volts, Ohms, Battery Percentage). It tends to be a bit dim in direct sunlight, but it's still visible. The only visible indication that the device is firing is the screen brightens up a little. Usually, this won't be a problem, but it is a note.

The main firing button is perfect. I like the size, the action, the location, everything. The other reviewer said his was sticking a bit on the first night. I haven't had that problem thankfully. The + and - buttons are standard slightly clicky buttons. Nothing great, nothing bad, just do what they do.

I ordered the silver, and while I'm still very happy with the device and even the look of it, I now wish I had ordered the black. The look has grown on me since my first impression, but initially it looked like a toy instead of the bulky hardware of the VTR I was used to. It is thinner and lighter than I expected, but once again, I think the VTR has skewed my perception a bit. The more I use it, the less problems I have with it.

The battery door has 2 screws, which I immediately removed and have not put back in. The magnets are perfect. They hold the door firmly, but I can easily pop it off when I need to. There is a small tab at the bottom. I don't think I will ever have to worry about the door coming open when I don't want it to. The batteries are a very tight fit. You kind of have to position them in a strange way to get them to fit easily, but getting them out is no problem. They built a ribbon into the box. You basically just loop this thing under and around the batteries and when you want to remove them, just pull and they are out. Super simple. The ribbon is a little long though, so I might trim it, but better extra than not enough.

Overall, I'm very pleased with this device. The few negatives are minor in my opinion, while the positives are spot on. The device is solid, so far I've had no problems with the device (other than the pin being a pain at times), and now I pretty much have one device that I can toss anything on. My Cool Fire 1, VTR, and Nemesis now sit in the cabinet at home. The Sigelei is my new go-to mod._

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/10/14)

Awesome discussion here guys and love the post review on the Sigelei 100w Andre.

@Gambit bro the Sigelei is a solid device, not had any comebacks on them but only praise. It's a pretty straight forward box and no bells and whistles but comes backed with the Sigelei trusted name. If you looking at battery life you can't wrong. It's def value for money and you not going to need to upgrade for sometime on the vw box side of things. But like everyone is saying there are a number of other choices out there. 50w's is more than suitable and will suit your needs or the Hana 30w is a killer little mod which I would recommend as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> Sigelei has a good reputation. Found this review (http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2gj49q/sigelei_100w_box_mod_review/)
> 
> _I got my Sigelei 100W Box Mod from Eciggity on Friday and have been using it all weekend. I saw where someone else had posted a review, but it never hurts to have more viewpoints.
> 
> ...


Seems like a what you see is what you get kinda deal. Here's the Busardo review.


----------



## Tom (21/10/14)

i am currently considering one....although I did not want to get another mod 

friend of mine got the 50W IPV and I tested it at full wattage. awesome! I would go rather for the extra 50W to have room to play with, and definitely its for a dripper setup.

Remembering when I thought that 10W was enough on the SVD about 10 month ago. I would not even bother with that anymore


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Awesome discussion here guys and love your review on the Sigelei 100w Andre.
> 
> @Gambit bro the Sigelei is a solid device, not had any comebacks on them but only praise. It's a pretty straight forward box and no bells and whistles but comes backed with the Sigelei trusted name. If you looking at battery life you can't wrong. It's def value for money and you not going to need to upgrade for sometime on the vw box side of things. But like everyone is saying there are a number of other choices out there. 50w's is more than suitable and will suit your needs or the Hana 30w is a killer little mod which I would recommend as well.


Yeah that's pretty much what I was thinking. After watching that pBusardo review, I'm a bit nervous now though lol. Thanks for all the information guys, will give it a bit more thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what I was thinking. After watching that pBusardo review, I'm a bit nervous now though lol. Thanks for all the information guys, will give it a bit more thought.


Lol why not go big and get the ipv 3 . @Sir Vape have some inbound at a dam good price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (22/10/14)

IMO bro go big or go ohm. Just kidding you have the right idea. Personally my experience is that the extra wattage is going to do no harm it will cost you a couple hundred extra now but better than a grand or 2 later. And on the bright side is you are only using it at low wattage you will really see the benefit of duals

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Interesting discussions here guys
Thanks for all the informative posts

I am also attracted to the dual batteries for more battery life


----------



## NickT (22/10/14)

100w sigelei. .3 ohm at 60 watts. Last almost 3 days. 

'Nuff said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (22/10/14)

while I dont get such spectacular battery life, I *do* get a little over two days from twin 2100mah vtc4's at about 20watts. I also dont have a bad thing to say about it..if the pin was spring loaded this would be the home-run for 2014, but at least it is adjustable, so no big deal there. I dont change drippers/tanks 5 times a day.

The styling leaves a bit to be desired..its just a box, no imagination, but at the same time "its just a box" so no curves or ridges to offend anybody.
When watching reviews of this device, pls check if the device being reviewed has a visible serial number on the bottom by the vent holes. If it doesnt, then by and large disregard any negatives about the top pin, as the review units (sans serial) were sent out with pure copper soft pins.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

